# Pressure cookers?



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I've been thinking of getting a pressure cooker. Any thoughts or input from those who have used them before? Thanks in advance.

Ganzer


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

They are great for pressure cooking and canning. I got an old one from a garage sale and have never upgraded no need to. Carful as they can become a bomb if pressure isn't regulated properly.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MERGANZER said:


> I've been thinking of getting a pressure cooker. Any thoughts or input from those who have used them before? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ganzer


Which size are you looking for and what do you plan to use it for?
It would be worth it to buy a new one. Occasionally, one can be found at a thrift shop, but the ones I have seen were not in the best of shape. Older ones will probably need the seal replaced and may not have a safety valve to release dangerous excess pressure.

Read this first.

*Pressure Canners: Not the Same as Pressure Cookers*

http://foodsafety.wisc.edu/consumer/fact_sheets/pressurecannerandcooker.pdf


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I saw your post yesterday and meant to look to see what I have, but forgot...sorry. I bought a large 23-quart Presto from bed, bath and beyond with a 20% off coupon. Those things are amazing! You can cook a whole roast, ribs or just about anything in a fraction of the time. I used mine to corn some venison and it turned out great! I don't have any experience with other brands, but I can say I'm happy with mine.

http://www.amazon.com/Presto-01781-...5_1_2?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1439472786&sr=1-2


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

saw one at st. vincentdepaul not long ago for 15 bucks,,,nice stainless steel pot.
preasure cookers can be an amaizing tool.
awesome for tenderizing a tuff critter like squirrel. I put a trivet in the bottom to keep the meat from scorching, put a little water and my seasonings in,, bring it up to temperature and toss in a few squirrels under steam for 5-7 minutes. cool it down and debone the meat, then put it all back in the pot with veggies and stuff ,some broth, and cook it under preasure for another 5 to 10 minutes depending on the thickness of the veggies. and you have an awesome meal. beans and a hamhock,,,just so many things work so well in them.
and for canning things like green beans you simply have to have one.
just one of those things in a kitchen that solves so very many problems.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

If you haven't bought one yet, do it!
My wife and I are both teachers and start the day early (as many of us do) and are quite tired of crock pot meals. My pressure cooker allows me to make Sunday dinner type meals in 45 minutes. 
Just yesterday I did a venison shoulder- 1 habanero from the garden, onion, chicken stock, pepper and let it go for 45 minutes on a medium heat. 
The nice thing is I walked away and came back 45-60 minutes later and shredded it, cooked some peppers and onions and dinner was amazing for a total of 20-25 minutes of active cooking. Never tried to pressure can venison yet, but that's in the works as well.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

We have an electric programmable one for making roasts, whole chickens, etc... but we also have a stove top one for canning. We use both regularly. Stove top mainly in the fall since it is canning season. I love the electric one. Like a crock pot, you can set it in the morning and have a great meal when you get home or like said above start it when you get home and its done in an hour or less.


----------



## flowie (Oct 26, 2015)

All American pressure cooker ....period.

You can pressure can, pressure cook...metal to metal seal no gasket

There is no equal.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

ReallyBigFish said:


> We have an electric programmable one for making roasts, whole chickens, etc... but we also have a stove top one for canning. We use both regularly. Stove top mainly in the fall since it is canning season. I love the electric one. Like a crock pot, you can set it in the morning and have a great meal when you get home or like said above start it when you get home and its done in an hour or less.


The new electric pressure cooker reign supreme for medium sized meals like stews and such. You can use them for rice cookers and many other things. We received a Power Cooker XL as a gift. I honestly though "yeah an electric pressure cooker" and was not impressed. I was wrong and I'll tell you if this one gets worn out, I will have another by the end of that week. AWESOME little jewel. Fill er up and go take a nap. The buzzer will go off and keep it warm all automatically for you. I LOVE MY PWER COOKER XL.


----------



## coyote wacker (Dec 25, 2015)

Wife has 4 pressure canners 2-25 quart and 2-30 quart All American Brand never payed more than $25 for any of them. We don't buy any canned food, all vegetables from our garden and harvested wild are canned. At least 60 quarts of venison and bear are canned every year. Soups, chili, stews are also done.

Only tomatoes are done in a water bath canner.


----------

